# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de plantas de palto de Sudáfrica

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, dic. 14 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de plantas de palto de origen y procedencia de Sudáfrica.  
Según la Ley General de Sanidad Agraria, el ingreso al país como importación, tránsito internacional o cualquier otro régimen aduanero de plantas y productos vegetales, animales y productos de origen animal, se sujetarán a las disposiciones que establezca el Senasa en el ámbito de su competencia. 
De acuerdo con una resolución directoral publicada hoy, el envío debe contar con el permiso fitosanitario de importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación y embarque en el país de origen o procedencia. 
El envío deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen, en el cual se consigne una declaración adicional respecto a que el producto está libre de un conjunto de plagas, y que ha pasado por un tratamiento de desinfección por inmersión preembarque. 
Asimismo, el producto deberá estar empaquetado en un medio estéril libre de suelo, y venir en envases nuevos y de primer uso, libres de cualquier material extraño. 
El importador deberá contar con el Registro de Importadores, lugares de producción y responsables técnicos de material sujeto a cuarentena posentrada emitido por el Senasa. 
El inspector del Senasa tomará una muestra del envío para ser remitida a la Unidad del Centro de Diagnóstico de Sanidad Vegetal del Senasa, con el fin de descartar la presencia de plagas, para lo cual se solicitará se realice los análisis entomológico, micológico, bacteriológico y nematológico. Este costo será asumido por el importador. 
El proceso de cuarentena posentrada tendrá una duración de 24 meses, y en dicho lapso el material instalado en el lugar de producción será sometido a cinco inspecciones obligatorias y a una inspección obligatoria final para el levantamiento de la cuarentena.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de yemas de palto de Sudáfrica Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de varas de mango de Sudáfrica Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de plantas de almendro de EEUU Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para esquejes enraizados de Sudáfrica

----------

